# Windows Messenger



## suntrop (12. Juni 2002)

HI,


ich habe gestern Win XP neu installiert und auch leider 
bemerkt, dass der Windows Messenger mit installiert wurde.

Ich will dieses blöde Ding aber nicht auf meinem PC haben und schon gar nicht unten neben der Uhr, als kleines Icon.


Wie werde ich den Dinger los?
Unter Systemsteuerung > Software ist der nicht aufgelistet!


Schon mal Danke an euch Helfer.



- suntrop -


----------



## sam (12. Juni 2002)

C:\WINDOWS\inf\sysoc.inf mit Notepad öffnen und ",hide," (ohne anführungszeichen natürlich) durch ",," ersetzten und schon kann mans unter systemsteuerung/software/win-komponenten entfernen...


----------



## suntrop (12. Juni 2002)

In der Datei habe ich die Zeile:

msmsgs=msgrocm.dll,OcEntry,msmsgs.inf,hide,7
gefunden.
Ich denke mir mal, das msmsgs der Microsoft Messenger ist.

Aus der Zeile habe ich folgendes gemacht:

msmsgs=msgrocm.dll,OcEntry,msmsgs.inf,,7


Aber trotzdem ist der Messenger nicht in der Liste eingetragen.

Wahrscheinlich liegt das daran das ich einfach,
vorher einfach den Ordner des Messengers unter D Programme
gelöscht habe, oder?

Aber ich muss doch irgendwie das Icon da wegbekommen
damit ich auch nicht immer diese Nachricht bekomme,
fügen sie ihr .net Passwort hinzu ...


Das nervt mich schon gewaltig.


----------



## sam (12. Juni 2002)

zumindest sollte er aufgeführt werden...
das mit dem löschen war zweifellos dumm, aber du könntest xpantispy probieren (http://www.xpantispy.de)...der entfernt den messenger auch (neben noch vielen anderen nützlichen funktionen)


----------



## Thimo Grauerholz (12. Juni 2002)

hi,

noch eine Möglichkeit findest du unter Outlook Express, d.h. du musst messanger und dann outlook express starten, da findest du unter outlook express "extras" eine option für/von deinem messanger, dort kannst du ihn deaktivieren oder sonstiges - bzw auch in den messanger optionen


----------

